# Comb honey question



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

You did the right thing I believe. You want to sell your best. I would feed the bees the old comb honey. Better be save than sorry


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

but to answer your question....people do sell their honey from the previous year.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

The comb honey that I sell (not a lot) is from last year BUT it`s been stored in the deep freez. When I make up "chunked honey" I store it in the freezer too.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

honeyman46408 said:


> The comb honey that I sell (not a lot) is from last year BUT it`s been stored in the deep freez. When I make up "chunked honey" I store it in the freezer too.


I have two freezers full of comb honey and extracted honey. I find that the freezer helps to maintain the flavor of the honey. Yesterday I sold another Ross Round of comb honey from last year for $10.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Korny's Korner-- "You did the right thing I believe. You want to sell your best". That's what I thought but it's nice to get a second opinion. Most people buying comb honey want the aroma, freshness and flavor that only comb honey has. It would have been different had I been able to put it out for sale at a farmer's or other market by April or early May of this year. Freezing is also something I need to do.


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I don’t have a lot of experience with comb honey but extracted honey lasts for a very long time. I would guess most of the honey you buy at a store is at least a year old if not older. If you stored the comb honey properly and it didn’t ferment or something then I would say it is just fine to sell. I was at my folk’s house the other day and my dad was eating honey he extracted in 1988. It had darkened a bit over the years but I tried some and it tasted great. So my advice would be to try some and see. If it tastes good don’t worry about the age.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Doesnt comb Honey have to frozen at least once so if there are any critters /or eggs it kills them . I freeze my comb until I take it to the flea market and then keep it in a cooler during the day rotating out so it doesnt get too warm from the sun. The neat thing is that I did a cut-out and charged to owner after completing the cutout I drove three blocks and bought the feezer I am using for my comb honey  ...Rick


----------

